# Madonna Lily (Resurrection Lily, Naked Lily) to trade



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Will trade Madonna Lily plants for ??? 

These are the beautiful pink flowers that come up in the spring (very similar in looks to daffodil plants), but don't flower. Then they die down and get mowed off. Then, on a magical day in August, they will shoot up overnight in a single stalk and bloom. 

Will trade for other plants, soaps, nuts, berry plants (would LOVE thornless blackberry!), etc. Make me an offer....


----------

